# Help BX-25 with no lift on center mount deck



## stargeezer (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Guys, Today I climbed on my BX-25 and after starting it, I discovered that the center mount mower deck would not lift. I fact I couldn't tell if there was any moment at all. The rear 3-point goes up and down, but not the center.

The tractor is in good shape, low hours and fluid levels all check out.

Anyone have a clue what I'm missing?


----------



## keaster (Feb 20, 2013)

stargeezer said:


> Hi Guys, Today I climbed on my BX-25 and after starting it, I discovered that the center mount mower deck would not lift. I fact I couldn't tell if there was any moment at all. The rear 3-point goes up and down, but not the center.
> 
> The tractor is in good shape, low hours and fluid levels all check out.
> 
> Anyone have a clue what I'm missing?




Below the seat there is a knob turn that to adjust the deck hieght and the 3 point adjustment also check for the rpms to see if they were high enough hope this helps


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The JD 317 has the same type of height adjuster,and the first time I used it ,it didn't move,either.
Just as Keaster stated,I had to reset the height adjustment,to my own setting.


----------



## darthikemed (Feb 9, 2013)

Maybe a wire is loose or somthin


----------



## stargeezer (Feb 23, 2012)

Just behind the upper left rear wheel there is a link where the arm from the deck ties to the arm from transmission. The bolt that ties that link together feel out on mine and made the problem.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

On my BX 2200, the linkage is tied in to the 3 point. If your's is simular to that, then perhaps something came unhooked. Gosh, are you getting ready for mowing already? I'm envious if you are!


----------

